# Skills and Trades



## William Gadway (Jul 6, 2014)

did a quick search didn't find anything i'm new to the forum and prepping and was just wondering. what skills and trades people recommend for a disaster or appocolypse situation? thanks


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Gardening, farming, animal husbandry, chemistry, metal smithing and woodwright, nurse, doctor, tactician, shootist, and engineer.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Machinist would also be a good trade. Unfortunately, most new machinists only know the CNC side of the game and lack many of the skills that make this such a good prepper skill. Still, the national average wage for a machinist is 75K/year (last time I looked anyway) so it's not a bad thing to go into.

A good machinist can fix any machine or even design and build one from scratch.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Canning, dehydrating, sewing and a sense of humor.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh, and welcome from Minnesota.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Think, anything "blue collar", rural, or "handy". Those are the skills that will allow you to thrive.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Welding. Mig,Tig,arc and oxy-acetylene.repairing Any type of equipment, learning to forge metal,having and knowing how to use any type of tool,having a large selection of tools.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

William Gadway said:


> did a quick search didn't find anything i'm new to the forum and prepping and was just wondering. what skills and trades people recommend for a disaster or appocolypse situation? thanks


We had something like this going back in April. Lots of interesting responses. Check out:

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/8366-shtf-situation-lasting-5-years-who-would-you-want-not-want-you.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Character, Honesty, Hard Working Ethic, Sense of Humor, Positive Attitude, Vocabulary; without the word "quit". Patience, (my life's quest), hardness with a soft side when necessary. Big Heart, small ego. If you're gonna drink, you better be the first up in the morning doing something good for the group. Ability to forgive, ability to destroy. 
God Save this Great Republic...


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I want to learn how to rig up solar panels from the expressway and other places to car batteries for lights and electric.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh yea, and welcome from South Florida


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Prepadoodle said:


> Machinist would also be a good trade. Unfortunately, most new machinists only know the CNC side of the game and lack many of the skills that make this such a good prepper skill. Still, the national average wage for a machinist is 75K/year (last time I looked anyway) so it's not a bad thing to go into.
> 
> A good machinist can fix any machine or even design and build one from scratch.


I like this, a guy a work says he can make any part for the Bridgeport, provided we have power. P.S. and materials.


----------



## Coppertop (Dec 20, 2013)

The GF and I have joined the local ambulance crew and hopefully start our EMT training this fall. Even though we are in town, we will have a good garden next year (well in size anyhow). We both have experience ranching, hunting, fishing, camping and most things outdoors. We are going to work on canning and food preservation this fall. I am an avid woodworker. 

I think a well rounded education is as valuable as anything- it's one thing that can't be taken away from you unless they kill you- and then you won't care anyhow.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

What do you need to do to survive/thrive?
Repair your car, fix a toilet, replace/rewire, an electrical outlet/switch, repair a lawnmower, reload ammo, fabricate a bracket or brace, etc.
That is the skill you need.

Lean all you can.


----------



## Southern Dad (Nov 26, 2012)

I steer toward the things that will still function no matter how bad the EMP hit. We all need to eat. Farming will become very important. So will knowing how to butcher what you grow. Cooking is a pretty important one. If you want to be real popular, learn how to make booze.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I focus not only on the skills that would come to mind but in such a way most people would not think to use them.

example: food procurement, most people think farming + hunting or scavenging... I think digging for earth worms
grounding them up into powder to make a rich protein soup broth. Most will not think to look for earth worms to eat.

You have to think in ways that 99% of the world wouldn't cause just 1% of what the world has to offer is a huge
bounty of sustenance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Canning, dehydrating, sewing and a sense of humor.


A funny comedian would be very welcome in my neighborhood. it adds to the surviving well theory not just surviving in a miserable boring state. A Comedian that can brew a fine beer and cook food would be a perfect combo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

SAR-1L said:


> I focus not only on the skills that would come to mind but in such a way most people would not think to use them.
> 
> example: food procurement, most people think farming + hunting or scavenging... I think digging for earth worms
> grounding them up into powder to make a rich protein soup broth. Most will not think to look for earth worms to eat.
> ...


gross but if you need to, bring on the maggot powder..get ur bulk on


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> I focus not only on the skills that would come to mind but in such a way most people would not think to use them.
> 
> example: food procurement, most people think farming + hunting or scavenging... I think digging for earth worms
> grounding them up into powder to make a rich protein soup broth. Most will not think to look for earth worms to eat.
> ...


Has anybody ever told you that you are very bright, but very scary at the same time? :lol:


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

nightshade said:


> gross but if you need to, bring on the maggot powder..get ur bulk on


Been told it taste like chicken, and probably cleaner then the stuff they genetically inject or raise in a crowded farm.
All you have to do is soak them over night let them evacuate the dirt, then dry them out grind them up, be like chicken broth.



Inor said:


> Has anybody ever told you that you are very bright, but very scary at the same time? :lol:


Thank you, and hey if it is the only thing you have to eat, I am not going to be the guy that starves to death
just cause it isn't KFC, or whatever. I personally think the people that will survive a bad situation are those that
are just a little scary


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2014)

hmm ill add it to my list on food prep..changing the appearance would help a great deal in succeeding keeping it down. do u know if any worms can harm you? im going on a research quest  thanks for the insight.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Plumbing, Carpentry, Electrical, Welding, Farming, Distilling and Brewing


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Read through this thread and find it strange that no one mentioned gunsmith. What with all the guns you guys have I would think that would be quite important.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> I focus not only on the skills that would come to mind but in such a way most people would not think to use them.
> 
> example: food procurement, most people think farming + hunting or scavenging... I think digging for earth worms
> grounding them up into powder to make a rich protein soup broth. Most will not think to look for earth worms to eat.
> ...


See...now thats why I won't prep with you...you keep eating up all the damn bait!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

What no hookers?


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Veterinarians, Black Smiths, Metal smiths of all kinds, Farmers, Ranchers, Carpenters, Masons, Weavers, Potters.


----------



## nephilim (Jan 20, 2014)

You'd be hard pressed to get all skills under your belt. Off the top of my head I can think of the following:

Animal Husbandry - so you get good offspring for your animals
Animal Slaughter - to be clean and as stress free for the animal
Animal Veterinarian - to ensure they stay in tip top condition
Black Smith - of various metals, including bronze, tin, steel, copper, iron, aluminium, brass
Carpenter - I don't mean flat pack assembly, I mean taking a piece of wood and making good furniture, or basics of a house shell
Chemist - for drug combinations if it is needed, or for herbal remedies etc
Ethnobotanist - knowing plantlife for their medicinal benefits as well as other benefits such as poisons etc
Gardener - see farming.
Electrician - for knowing how to repair many electrical items
Gas safe engineer - good for jobs where you may need natural gas for boiler repair etc
Engineer (for larger construction jobs such as building houses, bridges etc
Farming - small or large scale growing, you need to know your stuff.
Food storage - brineing, canning, curing, drying, dehydrating, salting, smoking, etc
Masonry - not just laying the stone or brick, but shaping them and making mortar from scratch
Mechanic - generalised mechanics would be good, as long as you can work on diesel, petrol, hybrid, and rotary engines.
Plumbing - good to know for sewage and general hygiene.
Fletcher - making bows and arrows are good for a variety of reasons, if you run out of rifle ammo, you need to still be able to kill from a range
Gunsmith - learning how to make rifles or handguns, or even just repairing them so they're still usable.
Bowmanship - learning how to use the bow and arrow properly
Marksmanship - as above, but with a rifle, shotgun or handgun
Seemstress - learning to sew, mechanically or by hand. 
Weaving - useful for baskets, blankets etc
Knitting - useful for making clothes, blankets etc

Anything further - Doctor, Nurse, Dentist etc.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Skills mean little without the tools to do them. For some of thoseits going to require massive amounts of electricity which may not be available.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Character, Honesty, Hard Working Ethic, Sense of Humor, Positive Attitude, Vocabulary; without the word "quit". Patience, (my life's quest), hardness with a soft side when necessary. Big Heart, small ego. If you're gonna drink, you better be the first up in the morning doing something good for the group. Ability to forgive, ability to destroy.
> God Save this Great Republic...


reminds me of the old saying "if you're going to hoot with the owls, make sure you're up and soaring with the eagles"


----------



## William Gadway (Jul 6, 2014)

awesome thanks for all the quick responses


----------



## William Gadway (Jul 6, 2014)

thanks everyone for the welcome btw


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Did anyone mention driving - horse and wagon, that is. To keep my horses and mules going, I will need a black smith who knows how to work a forge, a wheelright, and a leather/harness maker.

Don't knock the earthworms. They are pretty nutritious. For myself, I am starting a cricket farm for high protein dried cricket flour that can be mixed with anything. they will also support my small chicken flock.

Just got a treadle sewing machine, so that will put me in business.
Medically I am a nurse will lots of third world, real life experience. My daughter is a dentist with third world experience. We'll barter for gunsmithing and mechanics.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Learn to make alcohol fuel. Wont be much gas left. Car engines can be tweaked to run on alcohol, It's what's used at the Indy 500.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I haven't gone out and tried to learn any specific new skills or trades. I try to do everything myself, like when I wanted a custom knife I did a bunch of research and started making my own. Needed a holster and didn't want to drop $75-100 on a decent one so I bought a bunch of leather tools and made my own. Needed a carb rebuilt, did some research and did it myself. Need a shelving unit, I build one it may not be the prettiest thing but it's functional and will probably survive anything but an atom bomb. Certain skills might be handier to have after the SHTF, the ability to make things will definitely come in handy, some basic gunsmithing skills would be a great thing to have and I think the ability to keep gas engines running would be a fantastic skill to have as would the ability to weld.

-Infidel


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

along with skills, some community colleges offer skill workshop type classes fairly cheap. nothing to in depth, but enough to get familiarized with


----------

